# 75 kg grip power equal ex.



## neo (3 Feb 2011)

75 kg grip power equals,ex., one hand pull-up based on 75kg body weight？ OR , based on your experience, how to value it??


----------



## AgentSmith (3 Feb 2011)

Huh? What are you asking? It doesn't matter what the grip test equals to, it's not a hard test to pass, I personally can't think of anyone who failed it. Don't worry about it, there are more important things to work on, like running.


----------



## DexOlesa (3 Feb 2011)

I was overweight, and just barely passed the other parts of the CF express, I got 100kg on the grip test, It's simple don't worry


----------



## WonderGirl (3 Feb 2011)

I searched high and low for a gym to test this, to no avail.  So I just bought one of those stress balls and keep squeezing it for 5 min every day. 

Everyone i've talked to says this will suffice so I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Alea (3 Feb 2011)

WonderGirl said:
			
		

> I searched high and low for a gym to test this, to no avail.  So I just bought one of those stress balls and keep squeezing it for 5 min every day.
> 
> Everyone i've talked to says this will suffice so I wouldn't worry about it



Hi,

You can also buy these (really not expensive) and practice your hand grip with them. It works. As per finding a Gym to test the hang grip. I don't know if you have Nautilus in your area but if so, then they have every needed for that test.







Alea


----------



## WonderGirl (4 Feb 2011)

ooooo I never though of that! thanks!


----------



## dimsum (4 Feb 2011)

It is possible to fail it if you don't have the grip on the dynamometer (the testing machine) set to fit your hand properly.  Just be sure that it's set so that it's between the first and second knuckles.

Not saying it's common, but it happens.


----------



## frodo (4 Feb 2011)

deadlifts will greatly improve your grip strength, double overhand though not switch grip.

kettle bells as well.


----------



## Chilme (4 Feb 2011)

neo said:
			
		

> 75 kg grip power equals,ex., one hand pull-up based on 75kg body weight？ OR , based on your experience, how to value it??



Neo,

The 75 kg grip strength standard is a combined score, so it would be on average 37-38kg per hand.  It is measures the squeezing pressure of the muscles of the hand and forearm.  It has nothing to do with pull-ups or body weight.


----------



## frodo (5 Feb 2011)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Neo,
> 
> The 75 kg grip strength standard is a combined score, so it would be on average 37-38kg per hand.  It is measures the squeezing pressure of the muscles of the hand and forearm.  It has nothing to do with pull-ups or body weight.



i think hes using a one arm pullup as a standard to base his grip strength off of

like i said before do some deadlifts son.


----------



## GnyHwy (5 Feb 2011)

Hold the caliper close to your fingertips.  Your hand strength is in your fingers, not the palm of your hand.


----------



## Roofus (15 Feb 2011)

I got over 140 on it....


----------



## infantryian (15 Feb 2011)

If there is any sweat on your hands from the other components, make sure to wipe it off first. On my first try the thing darn near slipped out of my hand.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2011)

Mods, perhaps this should be moved to Physical Training & Standards?


----------

